# outstanding performance by a Symphony orchestra



## Michael. (Oct 29, 2013)

Spain


In a tribute to the town of Sabadell,located in Catalonia and just a short distance north of Barcelona, Spain, 
the Bank of Sabadell celebrated its 150th anniversary in the most remarkable way: 


The "Vallès Symphony Orchestra", "Chamber Song Choir", "Friends of The Opera" and the "Choral Belles Arts" showed up 
at the town square of Sabadell for an uplifting performance of the "Ode to Joy" by Ludwig van Beethoven.


For their 130th anniversary, Spanish finance group BancSabadell commissioned a symphony orchestra flash mob at a city square in Sabadell, Spain. 
The Vallès Symphony Orchestra, the choirs of Lieder, Friends of l’Opera and the Choral Belles Arts performed beautifully in this video


This outstanding performance by a Symphony orchestra is a great example of people uniting in service to their community


if you play an instrurment consider uniting with with fellow artists once or twice a month 
to send out healing vibrations to your community. Get creative, and remember it’s also great exposure…


Enjoy the magnificent performance of Beethoven's masterpiece, as well as the positive reactions from the town's bypassers. 


Truly inspiring!


http://tinyurl.com/ons5ckk



.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!   Thanks for sharing, Michael!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 29, 2013)

I've seen this before, but enjoyed the rerun immensely.. .  I would love to be walking down a sidewalk and have this unfold before my eyes.  We need more impromptu little delights to break the stress and help bring people together.

Thanks for sharing Michael!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2013)

I love these flash mobs! I've seen this one before, also others with Carmina Burana and Handel's Messiah. They are always fun to watch and seem to take everyone by surprise. I'd love to be out in a public place sometime when one appeared. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

